# Favre Leuba Crystal/Glass



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I bought a Favre Leuba wristwatch app. 40 years ago which I only wear on special occasions some two years ago I discovered it had some water ingress I took it off and unfortunately left it in my sister in laws house she has a stove with an oven attached which is always lit. She decided to help by putting it in the oven but forgot it was there until a week passed.

The watch still worked until recently when I had an occasion to wear it, when I arrived home I noticed the glass was missing I have tried unsuccessfully to identify a replacement with no luck can you advise me as to what type I require as my knowledge is limited. I have trawled Strenkreuz catalogue but I am no wiser.

I have attached a drawing showing the sizes and design shape I have shown what appears to be a gasket but may be the bottom lip off the glass when it separated.


----------

